# Iud check icd-10



## gpnita (Jun 20, 2016)

Need clarification as to when should Z30.431 and Z97.5 to be used.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 20, 2016)

No you would bill the Z30.431 on its own. See the excludes1 note on Z97.5


----------



## gpnita (Jun 20, 2016)

*IUD Check ICD-10*

That's what I have been using Z30.431.

Is there any difference as to when the physician does the u/s same day as insertion as to which dx would be used?


----------



## NFPRHA (Oct 12, 2016)

No, there is no difference in diagnosis coding in the event that the provider used an ultrasound during an IUD insertion procedure. You may be able to bill for the ultrasound procedure if it was medically necessary (for example, to confirm placement of a difficult insertion) but it wouldn't have a different Dx. 

An ultrasound to check IUD placement is not bundled into the IUD insertion (code 58300), and it is not common practice to use ultrasound to confirm placement. This should not be billed. 

Ultrasonography may be used to confirm the location when the clinician incurs a difficult IUD placement (e.g., severe pain)

Code 76857 Ultrasound, pelvic, limited or follow-up, or
Code 76830 Ultrasound, transvaginal 

Occasionally, ultrasound is needed to guide IUD insertion. Code 76998 (Ultrasonic guidance, intraoperative)


----------

